
Pi - 10 Trillion Digits - deusclovis
http://www.numberworld.org/misc_runs/pi-10t/details.html
======
lutusp
Well, given the goal and the hardware, I suspect the next phase in the program
will be the use of SSD "drives" instead of conventional hard drives, once SSD
capacities and prices come down far enough. That should take care of the issue
of frequent HDD failures.

To me, the real outcome for this computation project is to reveal how
unreliable hard drives are, especially when they're stressed by being used as
RAM.

